# little worms on tank glass!!!



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

well a week ago i started seeing allot of little white specks on the glass. I though a water change would clear it but their was no luck. Now i have been seeing little tiny worm like things (almost microscopic). Does anyone know what these things are and how they got there?



jonathan


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

probably coepods, if they are theres no need to worry, they are a good thing. do you have live rock, if thats what they are they probably got transported in on the live rock, plus how long has your tank been set up?


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

No i dont have a live rock, my tank is pretty small. um... my tank has been set up for a year now.



jonathan


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

what sive tank and whats in it beside these worms


----------



## cindyfox (Mar 9, 2006)

*Worms on tank*

I also have noticed these small (1/8) in. of glasslike worms.. they were in the Piranah tank.. and when I had isolated one of the piranahs to another tank, it would seem the worms went with them. They are gross, and I really dont want to stick my arm in the tank to clean it, is there some chemicals that will rid my tanks of these, without harming the fish of course? They seem to be multiplying... and they are GROSS. I am so not happy about this, where did they come from, and how do I NOT get them again. These tanks are well over a year old.


----------

